# Tracking with RE prefix



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Anybody know what service I can use to track the following shipments? The tracking number starts with RE and ends in SE and I'm unfamiliar with that shipping code. Thank you.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Might want to edit the title, to be on the safe side.

Shipments come from 2 locations. 1 location the tracking #s work fine, the other location the tracking # is just bogus. Email I received previously from them:



> We maintain warehouses in LOCATION #1 and LOCATION #2. This item was shipped from our primary warehouse in LOCATION #2 as the stock was no longer available in LOCATION #1 due to the positive response to the sale.
> 
> Orders shipped from LOCATION #2 to the US are not shipped with tracking services, however this order still carries our 24 working day guarantee and if it's not received within that timeframe we'll reship or provide a full refund.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Might want to edit the title, to be on the safe side.
> 
> Shipments come from 2 locations. 1 location the tracking #s work fine, the other location the tracking # is just bogus. Email I received previously from them:


Thanks. I edited to make things more vague and mysterious.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't worry about tracking- they get here when they do, or they won't. Watching some imaginary travel log doesn't make it go faster, and often tracking and real life don't line up.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Those are USPS tracking prefixes.


Edit, well actually I'm not sure about SE. I have an RE on it's way, and an RR that sadly remained in NY.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe that those are Swedish post tracking numbers. They will eventually appear on the USPS site.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

And just so you know, just because the site states it is shipped does not mean it will show up right away, mine was shipped on the 17th but did not show up in the tracking system till the 22nd.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

The suffix indicates country of shipment origin. Here's a reference:

International Mail Country Codes

- MG


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't really sweat tracking...There are some #s you can see that the shipment has passed through customs and some orders that just get there when they get there. I've only had one box not arrive and the vendor sent another that arrived in a week. I thought it might be the original shipment, but after contacting the vendor, it was the replacement.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I must concur when it lands it lands.:wink2:


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Yup. I gave up on tracking it. I'm going to let it surprise me.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

You can also make a USPS account.When the package makes its first status appearance you can ask for email or text updates. Then you don't have to look,you'll get auto updates every time the package moves.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I got notification my items were shipping Friday. They were in my inbox Wednesday. I didn't even get a chance to check the tracking!


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Four of my five boxes in the air are delayed by two weeks (approx) because I underestimated the infuriating slothfulness in which some vendors deliver. I moved and bet they'd get here before the move date.

I found out when you move from one place in Raleigh to another place in Raleigh, your mail goes to Raleigh, then Virginia to be resorted, then back to Raleigh. Where they could have walked it here faster.

If they had delivered one day, *ONE DAY*, earlier, I'd have them in my wineador now. Tiny issues like no room for anything in the wineador disregarded.

I'm distraught.

- MG


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

MaxG said:


> Four of my five boxes in the air are delayed by two weeks (approx) because I underestimated the infuriating slothfulness in which some vendors deliver. I moved and bet they'd get here before the move date.
> 
> I found out when you move from one place in Raleigh to another place in Raleigh, your mail goes to Raleigh, then Virginia to be resorted, then back to Raleigh. Where they could have walked it here faster.
> 
> ...


That's a tough break. Moving sucks to begin with!


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

GunHand said:


> That's a tough break. Moving sucks to begin with!


You speak the truth, brother.

Good news is cigars survived the move and are happy in our new home. I don't know how long it'll take the new stock to acclimate once they spend a month in postal hell.

I'll just be happy when they're home. Two boxes cheap and cheerful, and two boxes premium.

- MG


----------

